# Beermasons, Any Good?



## BjornJ (16/12/11)

Hi,
My (far) prettier half asked what I wanted for Christmas.
After a bit of back and forth I remember someone on here saying something about the BeerMasons club.
So I said that, just to want something other than good kids this year.

I got an email at work today, saying "your order is shipped from BeerMasons" so I'd say she ordered it  
Woohoo!

Anyone have any comments on the coming beer pack?
Anything really good?
Anything to pass off to some NBBC brethren as Christmas presents without trying it?


http://www.beermasons.com.au/ 

Apparently they send a box of "fancy beers" every season.

This is what I think is on the way..


----------



## Pennywise (16/12/11)

Haven't had the chance/finances to join yet but have been checking out the packs as they post on the site. All I can add is I'm still very keen to join up, from the comments of others on the beers they send out, a fair amount of them seem to be well worth it.


----------



## Wimmig (16/12/11)

They are a good group, with good products. I think it's a great idea. Enjoy!


----------



## hewy (16/12/11)

Got a membership for xmas last year and have enjoyed it...

I looked at it years ago and they weren't really getting anything exciting but that isn't the case now. Quarterly I get a bunch of beers that are just unavailable in Aus.

If you like trying new beers it is definitely worth being a member.


----------



## Will88 (16/12/11)

The pack pictured was maybe two packs ago.. Not sure if you'll get that one or the latest pack (I only got it 2 days ago). I definitely recommend Beermasons. It is a bit of money but you tend to get your hands on beers that you otherwise couldn't get in Australia and I'd say I've enjoyed about 95% of the beers I've received over the last year that I've been with the club.


----------



## BjornJ (16/12/11)

Will88 said:


> The pack pictured was maybe two packs ago.. Not sure if you'll get that one or the latest pack (I only got it 2 days ago). I definitely recommend Beermasons. It is a bit of money but you tend to get your hands on beers that you otherwise couldn't get in Australia and I'd say I've enjoyed about 95% of the beers I've received over the last year that I've been with the club.




Hi Will,
any comments or reviews on what was in the pack you just got?


Thanks guys for the feedback, can't wait :lol:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (16/12/11)

Current pack has:

The Lost Abbey - Red Barn
Port Brewing Co. - Mongo
Port Brewing Co. - Shark Attack
Port Brewing Co. - Wipeout
Ska Brewing Co. - Pin Stripe Red Ale
Ska Brewing Co. - Ska Modus Hoperandi
Ska Brewing Co. - Ska True Blonde
Wigram Brewing Co. - Captain Cook's Spruce Beer
Wigram Brewing Co. - Morning Glory Golden Ale

Picked mine up from the post office yesterday, don't even have room in the fridge to get them cold.


----------



## Brad Churchill (16/12/11)

Mate the current pack is a Little ripper if you are into AIPA'S, DAIPA'S, AAA'S and DAAA's. There are some pretty big beers in there from some great US brewers. I have only had three beers from it so far and they have all been really nice.

This may not be the pack you get however. On their website they usually have the pack for new memberships displayed.
If it turns out to be the one in the picture you posted you shouldn't be disappointed. From memory some really nice AIPA's a nice Belgian pale ale and some nice brown ales and a stout are among them.

If you keep an eye on the 'what's in the glass (commercial)' thread I have noticed that bconnery and Spork (think I got the user names right) will often review the Beermason packs.

cheers and enjoy
Brad :beer:


----------



## barls (17/12/11)

bjorn if you get the current pack i can assure you that you wont like the red barn, just send the bottle over to me, ill look after i mean dispose of it properly.
ive been a member for a fair few years now, i think my members number is just in the 700s. well worth it i dont think ive had a beer that i havent enjoyed yet. and the extras are pretty cool as well


----------



## Gar (17/12/11)

It's cool having the little packs turn up each season (like 4 more birthdays a year) and there is some _really_ great beers in there!

My only gripes have been with trying to contact them and the lack of range in the online bottleshop.

I spent a couple of weeks trying to get my password for the members area of the site & it was only due to Fents sending me one of their personal email addresses that I was able to contact them


----------



## Spork (17/12/11)

Beermasons cost me a fortune!
If it wasn't for them, I'd still think Crownies were a premium beer an James Squire a craft beer...
Then again, I'd still be swilling Toohey's red cans too, instaed of delicious home brew, for 1/8 the price.

The BM packs are always interestijng. There have been some beers I haven't particularly enjoyed, but haven't had a tipper outerer yet. The beers I haven't been enamoured with are probably great beers for their type, it's just not a type I particularly enjoy. Have been some real surprises too. Styles I haven't tried and would have been unlikley to try and have ended up as favourites!

If you don't have a good local bottleshop with a large and eveolving range of craft and import beers, go for it. If you do have such a bottle shop nearby - join BM anyway! It will broaden your beer horizons in a very pleasant way.


----------



## BjornJ (17/12/11)

thanks guys.

Barls, I'll see how it goes. If there's any Belgians in there you might get something in your stocking this year  

Bjorn


----------



## brettprevans (17/12/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...e=%2BBeermasons


----------



## Gar (17/12/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...e=%2BBeermasons








Not this argument AGAIN


----------



## Gar (17/12/11)

You want to calm down a bit there mate, only having a bit of a dig


----------



## brettprevans (17/12/11)

Gar said:


> You want to calm down a bit there mate, only having a bit of a dig


No laugh emoticon etc so I thought u were having a go. Apologies Post.deleted.


----------



## Gar (17/12/11)

No worries man, I probably shouldn't have put that "again" in caps to, I can understand how it could be taken a bit too harshly.

To be honest it was a bit of an excuse to use that .gif ^_^


----------



## BjornJ (23/12/11)

Got my Beer Masons box today!!














Contained a couple of krieks that I might have to pass off to Barls next time I see him. Not drinking that again, that's for damn sure.

Really excited about the rest of the beers, though!
I put one of the "Downtown Brown" beers in the freezer for a quick semi-chill.

The danish Bgedal (meaning "Valley of Gays" in Norwegian but I am sure it means something much nicer in Denmark where it is brewed) looks intriguing.
It says it's a Dark Muscavado whatever that means. It was bottled 2 years ago.

The tasting notes talks of notes of vanilla and coco, exiting stuff!


----------



## barls (23/12/11)

Wahoo oriels coming my way. I'll swap you for a couple of stouts or ipas


----------



## Spork (9/2/12)

Mate, that Oud Beersal kreik is magnificent!
Try it. 

Last years "Uber box" was $180. A bit rich for me.
However, I got an email mid Jan saying there were a few left 0 $90 (pp)
Mine finally arrived today...






























mmmmm...


----------



## Goldenchild (18/2/12)

anyone had any replied emails from this company?
i bought a subscription for my old man back in aus for christmas.
problem is he wants to keep going with it and its on my credit card. emails have been sent over the past month with no replys. 
kind of slack in my oppinion. all we want to do is change the credit card details. its either that or just cancel the card then they wont get any money from us.


----------



## blakie21 (18/2/12)

I sent an email about the same thing as I changed cards. Nothing yet either. Hope we dont miss out on the pack on 1st march 

I did however get an email quickly when they didnt send my order and they were quite good and gave me a $25 voucher for use on the store for the wait.


----------



## Goldenchild (18/2/12)

Blakie said:


> I sent an email about the same thing as I changed cards. Nothing yet either. Hope we dont miss out on the pack on 1st march
> 
> I did however get an email quickly when they didnt send my order and they were quite good and gave me a $25 voucher for use on the store for the wait.



it must be a common problem. i find it strange there web page has nothing on it. 
so hopefully for your sake they pull through.

in case no reply ill just let there money request bounce. if there this useless i dont want them having our hard earnt money.

warners at the bay has equall quility beer and better prices .i just thought its nice for my old man to not have to worry about it and just get it delivered to his door.


----------



## Goldenchild (7/3/12)

Blakie said:


> I sent an email about the same thing as I changed cards. Nothing yet either. Hope we dont miss out on the pack on 1st march
> 
> I did however get an email quickly when they didnt send my order and they were quite good and gave me a $25 voucher for use on the store for the wait.



Any reply yet mate? I've sent multiple as has my father. This company is a joke if they can't even reply to an email asking how to change credit card. I haven't been charged yet for the next batch. And I'm hoping it dosnt go through even though the beers coming look to be quite good.
Wondering how the hell I will cancel as it says you must contact them to cancel and I highly doubt there likely to help cancel if they won't even help change card. Just a warning to others outthere considering this company.

Oh yeh 1 other member here pm'd me saying that he'd worked with them and had contacted someone direct through there company about my problem. Nothing ever came from this either.


----------



## blakie21 (7/3/12)

Never heard back mate. My bogedal bottle was also poorly handled and the cork was slightly out. No reply about changing card or that. 

Don't think ill bother. I understand things happen in postage but its just not worth it for the terrible after service. I would rather go spend my money elsewhere now and know I'm getting fresh decent beer from people who care about beer. 

Agreed with the warning, if they won't let you change cards what's the likelihood of them cancelling an order in time. Pretty annoyed actually since it wasn't cheap. Not to say they are criminals who steal money by any means just noteworthy to think about response times..


----------



## Spork (7/3/12)

I had to change my CC details and wasn't sure how. Got a reply email a day or so after my initial enquire. There is a change payment option (or something) in one of the menu's on the members homepage.
I think it's only 1-2 people running the show, so sometimes does take them a little while to reply, but I have always heard back within a few days.


----------



## Goldenchild (7/3/12)

Spork said:


> I had to change my CC details and wasn't sure how. Got a reply email a day or so after my initial enquire. There is a change payment option (or something) in one of the menu's on the members homepage.
> I think it's only 1-2 people running the show, so sometimes does take them a little while to reply, but I have always heard back within a few days.



I understand a few days even a week. But this is multiple emails over the past 2 months. Either there not getting any more business because there emails don't work or there just being rude bastards and aren't replying to any emails. I'd think the later.

Would love to have no money in my account and let there payment request bounce but I'm afraid my bank will just take me to minus anyway.


----------



## Spork (12/4/12)

mmmm
Autumn pack arrived today:






Just finishing off a "Scape Goat" pale ale now. Delicious.


----------



## jayahhdee (12/4/12)

Picked up my Autumn pack from the post office yesterday and I have a bunch of them in the fridge chilling as I type, looking forward to the darker beers now as we get in too the tasty colder part of the year


----------



## barls (8/5/12)

after a few emails sent to them with no reply, my autumn pack has just been posted. dont know what the delay was but not happy. still trying to get an answer out of them. 
anyone else who hasnt received theirs id try contacting them as well. pity there isnt a phone number to call.


----------



## Gar (8/5/12)

The beers are nice but the communication is pathetic with these guys.

They'd be making squillions so I cant see how they cant put someone on to answer emails.


----------



## barls (8/5/12)

it never was like this, before they redid the website it was really good. answers with in a day. 4 emails around the time of the packs now nothing.


----------



## Gar (8/5/12)

My problems were before the web re-vamp, had to get a personal email address from fents to get hold of them.


----------



## barls (8/5/12)

any chance of getting that so i can try to get an answer. happy for a pm if needed.


----------



## barls (8/5/12)

thanks gar got a response already from that email address.


----------



## Gar (8/5/12)

That's good :beer: 

Don't know why the listed one isn't monitored...


----------



## barls (8/5/12)

thats a question ill be asking.
she seemed really surprised that this was the first she had heard about it.


----------



## Goldenchild (8/5/12)

I'm still waiting on a reply to numerous emails sent from the start of the year.
Seems they don't give a shit. Lucky the beer they send is quality otherwise they would have 
No business.
Still haven't decide if I want to continue to give them money but Pretty sure you have to send them an email to quit the subscription. <_<


----------



## Spork (8/5/12)

IIRC there is a $30 fee to leave.
Of course, getting a new visa card (and therefore a new #) is a cheaper option...


----------



## canon1ball (8/5/12)

Like Bjorn, got same parcel, same beers for Christmas. 

Agreed to carry on with membership, they send confirmation email in January and that was it. 
Haven't heard from them since, no bill, no parcel!


----------



## barls (8/5/12)

Ok have just been speaking to someone there. Some emails are coming through but not all. Mine were in this category. She will be looking in to why it's happening. Anyone having problems email this address [email protected] and she will sort it out. They are also having huge problems with the new site as well which they are trying to fix


----------



## Fents (8/5/12)

any drama's hit renee up on facebook too, she is actively on it most days

https://www.facebook.com/beermasons


----------



## Goldenchild (14/7/12)

Being majorly disappointed with the last pack.( $144 for 16 beers with there being 4 sets of triples of reasonably cheap and not so special US beers all from the same brewery) I contacted beermasons to let them know i wasnt impressed. After no reply ( like every other time I emailed them) I wrote on there Facebook wall which was answered within 30mins saying how sorry they where and asked for my email to see if they could correct my order.

After swapping an email or 2 sorting out account details they have stopped replying. 
The original Facebook message has been deleted now as I guess they do not want to show someone isn't impressed with there services
Makes me wonder how many unsatisfied customers there are out there who have just been swept under the rug.

This company is a joke they ignore emails and the beers are no where near worth the money spent quarterly. 
Save your pennies and buy from other online stores or Make the trip to a store with a big selection atleast that way you wouldn't be stuck with 12 bland beers worth $100.

Rant over just thought others thinking of joining this club might like to hear from an unsatisfied customer.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/12)

goldenchild said:


> Being majorly disappointed with the last pack.( $144 for 16 beers with there being 4 sets of triples of reasonably cheap and not so special US beers all from the same brewery) I contacted beermasons to let them know i wasnt impressed. After no reply ( like every other time I emailed them) I wrote on there Facebook wall which was answered within 30mins saying how sorry they where and asked for my email to see if they could correct my order.
> 
> After swapping an email or 2 sorting out account details they have stopped replying.
> The original Facebook message has been deleted now as I guess they do not want to show someone isn't impressed with there services
> ...


post 13 in this thread or any other beer masons thread on Ahb. you'd be better off spending ur dollars urself and buying beers from a good supplier like purvis etc.


----------



## jayahhdee (14/7/12)

I certainly understand why some people may be fed up with Beermasons or don't think it's the best value and while I agree on some parts they do import a few beers that no one else has touched and have introduced me to a few very interesting styles and breweries that I other wise wouldn't have touched.

If it wasn't for beermansons I wouldn't know the joy of smoked beers or sour beers, yes its expensive but if i was to walk out of one of the better craft beer supplies with the same number of beers I would probably end up out of pocket to a similar degree.

Each time I have dealt with Renee I have been fortunate I suppose.


----------



## barls (14/7/12)

mate heres a link to their forum. buy ore importantly a request list for future beers.
http://www.beermasons.com.au/forum/beer-wish-list


----------



## Goldenchild (14/7/12)

jayahhdee said:


> If it wasn't for beermansons I wouldn't know the joy of smoked beers or sour beers, yes its expensive but if i was to walk out of one of the better craft beer supplies with the same number of beers I would probably end up out of pocket to a similar degree.


 Not sure where your shopping mate but if you go in to a store like 'Warner's at the bay' you would be paying no where near the same amount. And you also wouldnt come out with multiples of a beer you have never tried .




barls said:


> mate heres a link to their forum. buy ore importantly a request list for future beers.
> http://www.beermasons.com.au/forum/beer-wish-list



Why should I be spending my time suggesting beers for them to find ? Isn't that why your paying them In the first place so it just turns up on your door? 
My suggestion to them would be send 16/18 different beers like what you would expect and what they claim ! especially considering there online store has multiple beers for sale which haven't been in a pack.


----------



## lukiep8 (14/7/12)

Some of those suggestions in that thread are ridiculous. Three Floyds Dark Lord? The only way I got a bottle was because some guy died and it was sold to me in a deceased estate auction.


----------



## barls (14/7/12)

goldenchild said:


> Why should I be spending my time suggesting beers for them to find ? Isn't that why your paying them In the first place so it just turns up on your door?
> My suggestion to them would be send 16/18 different beers like what you would expect and what they claim ! especially considering there online store has multiple beers for sale which haven't been in a pack.


goldenchild
apart from the packs for sale in there. just about every beer in the store has been in a pack at one stage or another.
got all the tasting notes to prove it as well as ive been a member from near the start. member number 124 i think cant find the little key atm.
so you would rather not get multiples of each beer, but rather would prefer one of each, can say i agree as there has been some ripper beers in there and i would of been disappointed if i only got one.
if this is the case have you let them know your preference or are you still just keeping it to yourself and bitching on here.

lukie hence why its a wish list. its there so we can make suggestions about breweries we hear so much about but can never get our hands on.

i mean seriously where would i have gotten my hands on the bodedal or even heard about it.


----------



## Goldenchild (15/7/12)

barls said:


> if this is the case have you let them know your preference or are you still just keeping it to yourself and bitching on here.



Go back and read all my posts in this thread about emails going upon deaf ears. And then finnaly getting in contact via Facebook only to have them ask to contact them via email which was ignored in the end and my wall post deleted. 
It seems as though they can't handle any negative feedback and that any email questions are just too hard to reply to but posting crap all over Facebook and twitter isn't?

I understand that you really enjoy the club that's fine. Good on you

There is many great beers already available in this country throughout the many craft stores without paying $575 a year for some couple to go on a lovely holiday to find some beers to bring back.


----------



## timmyf (15/7/12)

I was also pretty disappointed with the last pack and ended up cancelling my subscription. Having 3/4 of the pack from the same brewery seemed very lazy in my opinion.

Having said that i completely agree with jayahhdee that being a beermasons member allowed me to try ads enjoy many different styles that I otherwise would never have. It was worth it for a while to expand my beer knowledge, but I now find it too hard to justify the costs.

My 2 cents.


----------



## sinkas (17/7/12)

Yes the last pack is pretty average,
I actaully got 12 of the same lame pale ales in my pack, which they have corrected, although I havbe not yet picked it up form the PO
Certianly a very poor selection for a Winter pack, 
I aslo cant stand Old Viscosity... and the black heart weizen was a drainpour
I think Ill give them one more chance, if they fail, Ill bail


----------



## Spork (17/7/12)

I drank the weizen, but only just. I thought maybe I just didn't like the style, although I know I have had some decent ones.
Enjoyed the "Old viscosity". Bit of a stout fan but... Expected more stouts / porters in a winter pack. The autumn pack also had a few I think would be better in the warmer months.
Summer pack was awesome.

If I lived closer to Akland cellars or similar I wouldn't bother with BM membership, but I don't. I only have one (really) good bottle shop nearby, and although they keep getting "new" beers in, their craft / import beers have limited shelf (fridge) space and thus limited range.

Looking forwards to the Spring pack...


----------



## barls (14/2/13)

have a read here
http://beeradvocate.com/community/threads/what-was-the-xmas-beermasons-box-like.63950/#post-957810
and here
Summer Pack??? 

dont know how long the posts will last on their forum

shit pack 2/3 of them from the same brewery and some of them well past their best before date.


----------



## jayahhdee (14/2/13)

Just cancelled my subscription, very disappointed in the most recent pack.

It is nowhere near the quality I experienced from them early on.

I can no longer recommend them as a good craft beer subscription.


----------



## Goldenchild (14/2/13)

Sorry to hear barls. Sounds like they just cleaned out the old stock. Possibly going under?? Bloody disgraceful anyway.

When you dont get a reply to your emails post on there facebook. That was the only way i managed to get a reply.
Although after they confirmed my membership they stopped replying and deleted my posts.

I'm very glad i got out when i did.
There is such a large selection of great beers in the many craft bottle stores these days you will never miss the odd good beer you got from BM.


----------



## barls (15/2/13)

ill give them a day to reply then ill start tweeting pics of the use by dates.

i did use to get replies from the one email address i posted earlier.


----------



## Fents (15/2/13)

barls said:


> ill give them a day to reply then ill start tweeting pics of the use by dates.
> 
> i did use to get replies from the one email address i posted earlier.


Whats happened? beers out of date? which ones, i just got the latest pack...


----------



## barls (15/2/13)

got a reply no longer subscribed to them. 
half the beers were well over a year out of date. the double red i got was 2 years old, 2/3 of the pack was from previous packs. only the gueeze and imperial stout are worth it as they can take a bit of age.
check your bottling dates and you will see what i mean.
have a read of the beer advocate thread i linked and you will see exactly what i mean.
if your not happy email renee on [email protected] to discuss it

also when they promise that new and different beers each pack and they dont deliver its a problem.


----------



## slash22000 (15/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> post 13 in this thread or any other beer masons thread on Ahb. you'd be better off spending ur dollars urself and buying beers from a good supplier like purvis etc.


Just had a look at that Purvis and holy hell, that place is expensive. >$100 for a carton of Little Creatures + $25 shipping? They're dreaming.


----------



## jayahhdee (15/2/13)

Post from users about the current pack have been removed from their forums and they have closed facebook comments off so that we cant say anything bad about them.....

Still haven't received a reply to my email.

I would think an email apologizing to customers at this point would be the minimum they would do.


Edit: on a side note, anyone know of any similar beer subscriptions that focus on international beers? I know there is a couple of Aussie ones, but I'm more interested in a international selection.


----------



## barls (15/2/13)

email this one
[email protected]
got a reply this afternoon for mine. 
i think the posts that have been removed are by members that are no longer members. i know im one of them.


----------



## Goldenchild (15/2/13)

jayahhdee said:


> on a side note, anyone know of any similar beer subscriptions that focus on international beers? I know there is a couple of Aussie ones, but I'm more interested in a international selection.


 http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/ has a few different packs available.
I have never bought one so can't comment on quality.
One thing is you atleast see what your getting before you buy it.
You could also just make your own pack from there awesome selection.

no affiliations btw. In fact i have never bought from them although i have spent alot of time there window shopping. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Northside Novice (16/2/13)

These guys sound like they have a good service and range ; 
I havent tried them yet though ..


http://www.slowbeer.com.au/?page_id=265


----------



## Will88 (17/2/13)

An email I received from them at the beginning of the month:



> Greetings fellow beer-lover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat explains the old stock...


----------



## barls (17/2/13)

Will88 said:


> An email I received from them at the beginning of the month:
> 
> 
> Somewhat explains the old stock...


i think you are missing the point. its actually illegal to sell food product that have past their use by date. would you really like to pay full price for a bottle of 2 year old american red. i dont hence why im out. for people that are making their business of promoting new and fresh beers direct to the member, they missed the point.
besides so they had two shipments that got damaged, so what, there are a shit load of small australian breweries that would of been able to make up the short fall.
also its not just one pack its been the last 4. it use to be you got maybe maximum of two same beers in the pack, the last one had 2/3 of it from the one brewery and a fair bit of that was well out of date or was missing date codes all together. the one before that was all one brewery so 4 different beers.
and lets not forget the promise they made to their members



> the beermasons promise......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the last pack met none of these


----------



## jayahhdee (1/3/13)

Seems the Beermasons facebook page has now been shutdown, either that or they have blocked me from it....


----------



## Goldenchild (1/3/13)

jayahhdee said:


> Seems the Beermasons facebook page has now been shutdown, either that or they have blocked me from it....


I'd say they got sick of having to check it every 5mins to delete the comments criticising them. :lol:

Just checked the website store funny how all the beers that have been there over the last 2 years aren't there anymore.

I don't believe for 1 minute they had shipment problems. More like going bust and pocketing whatever money they could from old stock.


----------



## mosto (1/3/13)

jayahhdee said:


> Post from users about the current pack have been removed from their forums and they have closed facebook comments off so that we cant say anything bad about them.....
> 
> Still haven't received a reply to my email.
> 
> ...


Beer Cartel have a monthly beer club that I'm a member of. I get the dozen pack which is 3 bottles of 4 different beers. The local v international content varies, but it's usually 2 local and 2 international.


----------



## barls (1/3/13)

Wonder how much it cost them. I got a refund on it and so did a few others I know. 

As for shutting down their face book, the deserve what they get.


----------



## sinkas (1/3/13)

It is not "Illegal" to sell good past their used by, but it is certianly poor form to sned them out as fresh product,
I woudl like to know what went wrong at Beermasons, I must have referred 50 people to them, singing thier prasises , then it all went to shit, and


----------



## beerbog (1/3/13)

I just bought a Connoisseurs Pack from the International Beer shop. Waiting on a call for payment, but the web site seemed easy enough to navigate through. Hopefully the posting and delivery part is ok too.
I read a few online reviews and never saw a bad one. :icon_drool2:


----------



## lukiep8 (2/3/13)

Hey Gibbo, our web manager will call you Tuesday (public holiday on Monday).


----------



## Florian (18/12/13)

Strangely we had a box from Bermasons delivered to us, addressed to my wife. She swears she hasn't ordered it and has no idea where it came from. It contains 16 lovely looking beers and one beer glass.

I'm certainly not complaining, but wondering if they're sending out random packages to promote themselves? Both of us had never anything to do with them.


----------



## yum beer (18/12/13)

Merry xmas, Florian.


----------



## Florian (18/12/13)

Yeah, that's what I thought, too. 
Just strange that this box turns up, addressed to my wife (who doesn't drink beer at all), and no one has come forward and said something. 

I can only guess that it could be a present for me and whoever gave it was meant to tell my wife but forgot. Just puzzles me, and my wife even more so. 

Hey, maybe it was someone from this site? Maybe Austin wants to thank me for all my great posts in the past?


----------



## manticle (18/12/13)

All pro members got one. You're going to have to send yours back now.


----------



## Florian (18/12/13)

Uuhhh.... I'm pleased to announce that I'm still officially a pro member... For now at least. 

I better send Austin a PM and thank him then.


----------

